
Software updates should be free forever, some people think - NameNickHN
I had to explain to a customer today why there is an update fee for the software I maintain. Why is it so hard to understand that if you paid fifty dollars ten years ago, you can&#x27;t expect to get free updates for life?
======
nathan_long
They probably don't understand how much work it is for you to produce the next
version.

Also, software updates are painful. If your washing machine breaks, it's
obvious why it's broken, and replacing it just costs money. But when software
needs updating, it's unclear to the average person why that's the case. It
doesn't rust or rot; why can't I just keep using it? And if I don't like the
price of the update, migrating to something else is often a large project.

Maybe it would help to clearly state at purchase time something like "includes
N months of updates"?

~~~
NameNickHN
Five years ago I've created an update policy that defines how long after the
purchase you receive the latest version for free. That was five years too late
for this specific customer, but that customer already paid for updates since
then. I wondered why the update fee bothered him now.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
They were probably just having a bad day and you happened to be the nearest
person to take it out on, I wouldn't read to much into it.

After a while in this business you start to develop a thick skin.

------
microcolonel
Well, depending on how you marketed the initial installment, you could be the
one at fault. The industry norm is that quality and security updates are free
for the support life of the product (which is usually longer than you say it
is). In some jurisdictions you might have no legal right to deny the updates,
regardless of what your contract says about warranty.

If you want to save yourself the hassle, factor the cost of maintenance
updates into the initial cost, and market upgrades as big new _releases_ like
Windows or AutoCAD do.

Which product is this, by the way?

~~~
NameNickHN
Five years ago I specifically added the clause that updates are free within
twelve months after purchase. So the customer is kind of right to be surprised
if he bought the software before that time.

On the other and, that exact same customer already ordered and paid for
updates. That's one of the reasons I'm annoyed to have had that update
discussion.

It's an online appointment scheduling software, btw.

~~~
microcolonel
> _It 's an online appointment scheduling software, btw._

Oh, I thought it couldn't be appointmind, because on that website you
literally say "We take care of software installation, updates and data
backup.", granted right after saying "Monthly terminable".

I think your pricing model, customer flow, and messaging is incredibly
confusing; and I don't think I would necessarily know whether or not ongoing
updates are free of charge from your website.

I think the problem lies entirely in your marketing and presentation.

~~~
NameNickHN
Thanks for your feedback. Five years ago we switched from a software that you
install yourself on your own server to a Saas offering. The reason for this
was that customers didn't want to update their software and if they wanted to
do it, they didn't want to pay for it.

The trouble is exclusively with old customers that don't use the Saas, don't
want to use it, and still run the software on their own server. They believe
they bought the software and therefore own it. Paying again for something you
own is, understandably, not something people gladly do. But then again,
software isn't a thing, it's a work in progress. A concept hard to grasp for
some people.

------
hluska
It's hard to understand because:

1.) People are often horrible communicators.

2.) Marketing copy very rarely (if ever) discloses there will be a fee for
updates.

3.) Updates are confusing and nothing is standardized. Some companies offer
free updates forever. Others charge for updates. Still others disguise updates
as new versions.

------
znpy
Explain them that the software you sold him/her ten years ago is not the
software you sell today.

But in the end, some people will just try and get free stuff. Just tell them
that doing business with you has a price and that otherwise they can bring
their business at someone else's shop.

~~~
NameNickHN
Yes, I did that and they accepted without comment. Interestingly enough, the
total invoice that included some programming work was four figures. The update
fee on the other hand was only $99.

